# Here's the WWDC recap thread!!



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi sports fans!!

For those on dialup, or too "normal" to monitor a dozen websites simultaneously to get "the news," I will post short "tweet" like summaries of what's been said.

1. Well the first of my predictions goes down in flames ... "Snow Leopard" is real. Details to follow later.

2. Only 4,000 were admitted into the iPhone 2.0 (software) beta program. 250,000 applied. Wow.

3. Features of 2.0 firmware confirmed: push email / contacts / calendars, auto-discovery, global address book, remote wipe.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

4. Lots of big names in enterprise (35% of Fortune 500) and entertainment (8 of the 10 biggest content providers) participated. Education too.

5. This Scott Forstall guy is a rising star at Apple. Perhaps the next "Steve" even. (this is my own opinion, not something said at the show)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

6. Lots of govt/mil usage of the iPhone: apparently one user has 2,000,000 contacts. (_comment_: that would be the head of the illegal wiretapping program, I'm assuming.)

7. REALLY hitting the "enterprise platform" angle hard.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Good idea Chas_m!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Chas, log into the ehmac ichat room too!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

8. This is why I love the WWDC keynotes ... not afraid to use high-level jargon, don't have to explain everything quite so much (and if they do, they do it in the program tracks later in the show).

9. (EDIT: Scott Forstall is) Redoing the iPhone interface/SDK/touch building demos. Basically a repeat of the iPhone 2.0 firmware announcement.

10. More to it this time, though -- Scott is showing how to build a touch-friendly app (in this case "Nearby Friends") -- using Core Location. Now showing "all friends in a 10-mile radius of where I am at the moment." That's cool ...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

11. Oh, nice ... Interface Builder keeps the orientation in mind and adjusts controls accordingly ... one less thing for devs to think about, that's a good idea.

12. In 10 minutes, Scott has created (well, shown off, this is obviously rehearsed) a full iPhone app from start to finish. YMMV, but it's still impressive.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

13. David Pogue thinks the iPhone is a platform "equal" to Mac OS X and Windows. Dunno about that, quite ... OTOH, Disney loves it too (but of course they would. They were _officially_ the final company to give up the Newtons!)

14. Devs are now demoing their iPhone apps. First is Sega.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

15. Ebay is demoing now.

16. Sega's Super Monkey Ball will be $9.99 at the App Store.

17. Ebay app is awesome looking.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

LOL this is the chas_m show  

BTW, it's 250k download of the iPhone SDK, and 25k dev who applied for the beta program (item #2)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

18. Just up was Loopt -- a location-based program to show you where your friends are. Stalking made E-Z!! 

19. Now demoing Typepad. Mobile blogging, including photo tools!


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Is there a cost associated with the 2.0 upgrade?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

20. Typepad and Loopt will be FREE. Nice.

21. AP News app for the iPhone. News, video, etc.

22. Pangea up next with two games!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

23. The really cool thing about the AP app is that you can REPORT (ie send) news items to the AP yourself!!

24. Pangea's first game for the iPhone -- Enigmo. Good choice.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Meanwhile back at the ranch.... 

US and Canadian Apple Stores are still down.

Is this "a good thing"?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

25. Pangea game #2 -- Cro-Mag Rally

26. "It took three days to get this game up and running." AP Reporter is free, the Pangea games are $9.99.

27. Next up -- a guy in the insurance industry from the UK who has written an app called Band -- music creator!! On the iPhone???!? It's a virtual band: multitouch piano, drum loop mixer, the 12-Bar Blues instrument (hold keys, it makes blues), and even a bass guitar!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

28. Next up -- MLB (Major League Baseball) with an app for the iPhone "MLB at Bat." Nice interface, apparently -- scores, video highlights, et al.

29. Now Modality is demoing a "flash card" type app aimed at Doctors/med students. It's an anatomy browser. Google maps-like functionality with pins on key parts of structures (which provide links to Google and Wikipedia). "Imagine doing this on any other mobile device" he says, then someone in the audience says "HA!" and gets a big laugh.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

MLB... this is the same organization that offers *ZIP* practical support for Macs or Linux, rammed through Silverlight (that works like crap on G4s apparently) and with their track record of being completely pwned by Microsoft, will probably pull the plug next year on any player that isn't Silverlight 2.0... .

Oh. And who waited until I'd paid my full year subscription for a premium service, only to ink a giant ad deal with yahoo a couple of weeks later and yet not give subscribers any money back or any extra service.

They disgust me.

On the other hand, this is the firs time I've ever heard them do anything for any other system non-Windows.

Nah. They still disgust me tptptptp


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

30. Another medical app -- From MIMVista. CT scan viewer app. Okay, the Newton has now officially been replaced. Internet-based scans and other medical info downloadable to your iPhone-carrying doctor. From now on, I'm only going to iPhone-carrying docs!

31. LAST iPhone app from Digital Legends Entertainment. It's a 3D third person adventure game.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

32. Scott is talking about apps running after you think you've quit them (aka background processes) and how bad that is for an iPhone ... performance, battery issues. Oh he's wailing on Win Mobile's Task Manager now!! Fun!! 

33. Solution: Push notification!

34. For example, badges! Or email! Or other things!

35. Okay, SDK update is over. Steve is back onstage.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

I wonder if Ballmer's secretly getting an iBone over all this?

Remember him snottily dismissing the iPhone at its launch? :


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

36. At last, contact search on iPhone! Support for iWork documents on iPhone! All Office documents, including Powerpoint!

37. Show movies in email, save photos from email to iPhoto on iPhone, and calculator goes scientific if you turn it sideways!! Big applause for that ...

38. More languages for the iPhone, including more Japanese and Chinese support, including DRAWN characters! "one of the big advantages to not having a bunch of plastic keys on a keyboard!"


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

39. $9.95 for iPod Touch users.

40. App Store ... not quite yet. Soon, baby.

41. Automatic updates. 

42. Devs get 70% of the price, unless it's free. Apple charges NOTHING for cc processing, hosting etc. beyond the 30%.

43. App store in ***62*** countries!! Canada better be one of them ...

44. If app is 10MB or less, you can get it on EDGE (actually, he said "cell network" -- isn't THAT interesting), 10MB or larger = wifi.

45. More Enterprise stuff!! Ack!!!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

46. Apps can be set for limited use/distribution. Not of interest to most of us.

47. Okay, FINALLY here we go ... new service called Mobile Me.

48. Mobile Me is push email, contacts and calendars. For Mac and PC and iPhone. Finally, one of my predictions comes true!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

49. Me.com. Heavily Ajax "feels like a desktop application." Not yet up, apparently.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

50. Me.com has Mail, Contacts, Calendar, and Gallery applications, as well as iDisk functionality. Score one for me, I called this!!

51. The apps look EXACTLY like their Mac counterparts. Teaching PC users to love Mac apps ... this is clever ...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

52. As GT says "this is the internet applicance that Windows Mobile always wanted to be." Redmond, start your photocopiers. 

53. MobileMe = same price as .Mac. MobileMe replaces .Mac automatically upgraded.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

54. Steve is recapping the iPhone's first year. Here we go ... "this is the phone that's changed phones forever." 90% customer satisfaction! 98% are mobile browsing. 94% using email. 90% texting. 85% are using 10 or more features. These numbers are incredible.

55. Six million iPhones sold so far. Next challenges are: 3G!! (big applause) Enterprise support! Third party apps! More countries!! Steve acknowledges "black market" iPhones as indicative of demand. Oh ... and PRICE!!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

56. And Here It Is The Iphone 3G!!!

57. Thinner. Solid metal button. Same screen. FLUSH headphone jack! Dramatically improved audio.

58. Making EDGE look bad ... this should be easy enough to do ... guess what, 3G is faster. Surprise surprise.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

chas_m said:


> 53. MobileMe = same price as .Mac. MobileMe replaces .Mac automatically upgraded.


I much prefer my .Mac e-mail addresses. Mobileme...... meh


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Irie Guy said:


> I much prefer my .Mac e-mail addresses. Mobileme...... meh


It's not clear that your address will change. I doubt it as your .mac is used as your Apple ID all over Apple's site. What a migration nightmare it would be.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Irie Guy said:


> I much prefer my .Mac e-mail addresses. Mobileme...... meh


I'm not sure that mac.com addresses are going away, so don't fret yet!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

And the Apple store is still closed.... <pant, drool, slobber>


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

59. iPhone's 3G claimed to be 36% faster than anyone else's! 3G is almost as fast as wifi. Improved better battery times = 5 hours of 3G talk time, 300 hours standby, 24 hours audio 7 hours video.

60. Confirmed = GPS is built in. Garmin is sweating.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Irie Guy said:


> I much prefer my .Mac e-mail addresses. Mobileme...... meh


Yep. .Mac is right for me and right for Macs.

MobileMe sucks big fat ones. No class and sounds like Windows. Yuk.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

chas_m said:


> 100 hours (I believe I heard) standby, 24 hours audio 7 hours video.


MacRumors is saying 300 hours. OK. I want it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

61. Enterprise? You saw it. Apps? You saw em. So that leaves countries and price.

62. It's a small world after all is playing!!!

63. Somebody exclaimed in a Canadian accent, I assume that means Canada has been added. 

64. More yelling now. Please someone say Canada!! Lots of applause ... YES!! We got Canada!!! YES!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> 60. Confirmed = GPS is built in. Garmin is sweating.


Why would Garmin or any other GPS manufacturer sweat over a hand held? All my Garmins are in my vehicles where they are so much easier to use than an iPhone and none are hand held.

Apples's gone over the top with iPhone. There are far too many features, bells and whistles. No one is going to pay the dough to have 100 functions and use less than a dozen.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

The fourth challenge, more countries, can be checked off as it will be available in Canada, Mexico, Norway, Sweden, Netherlands and many others -- "It's a Small World" is playing as countries continue to appear on the map.


Canada there it is


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

w00t! :clap:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I think the price of the phone is gonna drop...

all I can say is WOW! the 3G phone sounds awesome!!! Canada announcement. Hopefully Rogers isn't getting ready to hurt us...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

65. iPhone 3G price is ... is ... argh ... $199 for 8GB, 16GB for $299, 32GB for $399.

66. $199 ALL AROUND THE WORLD. Rolling out in July in 22 countries (don't know if Canada is among them ...)

67. New iPhone commercial playing ...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah iPhone in Canada... but boo to "over the next few months".


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

$199 USD for 8GB 3G Phone with GPS, July 11th

WOW


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

omg. July 11th! $199! This rocks!

"The iPhone 3G will be available July 11th in 22 countries. The maximum price around the world is $199 USD."


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

68. Steve is thanking people ... uh oh ... and that appears to be it!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

chas_m said:


> 65. iPhone 3G price is ... is ... argh ... $199 for 8GB, 16GB for $299, 32GB for $399.
> 
> 66. $199 ALL AROUND THE WORLD. Rolling out in July in 22 countries (don't know if Canada is among them ...)
> 
> 67. New iPhone commercial playing ...


You have to think so. I least I will.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> 68. Steve is thanking people ... uh oh ...


Well he started off by saying he'll only be talking iPhone this AM. And that Snow Leopard will be talked about "after lunch" (whatever that means).


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

So the 16GB version won't be available in Canada?


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thats it??? Nothing about the Mac?????


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

Man, if I knew the party was here....I was listening to the feed all by myself....


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

motoyen said:


> So the 16GB version won't be available in Canada?


I'm sure all versions will be. Apple's never had only certain sizes of ipod or macs in certain countries.

The 16GB and 32GBs also come in white!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

motoyen said:


> So the 16GB version won't be available in Canada?


I am sure it will. I think he was only mentioned max price for 8 GB phone.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope Rogers makes the data rates affordable.

BTW, the store is UP and the iPhone is there. No pricing though.


----------



## coldcanuck (Nov 12, 2007)

*apple store up!!!*

The apple store is up!!! Check it out!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Off topic somewhat, I think Steve Jobs looks alarmingly thin...


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

fyrefly said:


> Well he started off by saying he'll only be talking iPhone this AM. And that Snow Leopard will be talked about "after lunch" (whatever that means).


Remember, this is a developer conference. There are sessions all week on various topics. One of them, that usually is in the first afternoon of the conference is the MacOS X State of the Union - that is where they'll talk about Snow Leopard. This session will not be public.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Has the iPhone always been on the Canadian Apple Store?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> Has the iPhone always been on the Canadian Apple Store?


No. Just started today.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

MannyP Design said:


> Has the iPhone always been on the Canadian Apple Store?


No that is new as I posted at the same time as you and the ehMac site vanished for half an hour. 

Its got GPS and Rogers and Fido are where you can buy them.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

in the what comes in the box, it lists a SIM Ejecting Tool, does that mean it'll be unlocked?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Says it requires iTunes 7.7

7.6.2 current.

No new update yet.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks, chas_m! :clap: :clap: :clap: 
This is a very entertaining thread!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

John Pryor said:


> Rogers and Fido are where you can buy them.



Searching Rogers store:


> Your search - iphone - did not match any documents.
> No pages were found containing "iphone".


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn I'm good! Announced a price drop moments before Steve announced it; I think he and I are cosmicly in-sync. 

http://www.apple.com/ca/iphone/ "Available July 11"


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

corey111 said:


> in the what comes in the box, it lists a SIM Ejecting Tool, does that mean it'll be unlocked?


lol! no.. 
Its where you install the SIM card 

I use a paper clip for my SIM ejecting tool.. its for you to open the SIM card slot.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Damn I'm good! Announced a price drop moments before Steve announced it; I think he and I are cosmicly in-sync.
> 
> Apple Canada - iPhone "Available July 11"


Which gives Robbers and his mutt a little more than a month to find a way to _uck this up. $199 is really good news, but has anyone found any info on service pricing?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Off topic somewhat, I think Steve Jobs looks alarmingly thin...


Yiap, not good!

Thanks Chas_m!!!!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Off topic somewhat, I think Steve Jobs looks alarmingly thin...


Cripes that's bad -- very bad man. :yikes:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I cannot find any reference to the 32GB version on Apple's site yet. Anybody have a link to check out?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> I cannot find any reference to the 32GB version on Apple's site yet. Anybody have a link to check out?


32Gb what? iPhone? Doesn't exist, only 8Gb (black) & 16Gb (black or white).


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

harzack86 said:


> 32Gb what? iPhone? Doesn't exist, only 8Gb (black) & 16Gb (black or white).


But Chas-M mentioned it:

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/65580-here-s-wwdc-recap-thread-2.html#post684482



I would definitely go for the 32 gigger :love2:


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

chas_m said:


> 65. iPhone 3G price is 32GB for $399.


Wishful thinking Chas_M !!! Personally i was hoping for a 64 gig device by the end of the year, but I doubt that will happen now...


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't believe they're changing .Mac to MobileMe. That stinks. Remember when Apple said they want "Mac" in their products? And MobileMe sounds kiddish and like it's from another company.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

rgray said:


> Which gives Robbers and his mutt a little more than a month to find a way to _uck this up. $199 is really good news, but has anyone found any info on service pricing?


Perhaps a $200 system activation fee


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not impressed that its still $99/yr for something that while good is available elsewhere for free.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Pretty much all iPhone. :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: 

Wish they had announced a MaxiMacMini something between the current mini and the tower. Something with user replaceable 3.5 inch drive and video card. Lots of FW and USB ports, maybe SATA as well. But still a reasonable size. 

Oh well, looks like I'll be sticking with the eMac for several more months.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

*Is Steve ill again?*

Further to prior posts, here is an interview with Jobs, today. He is definitely looking thinner than ever.

MSNBC - Video Front Page


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> But Chas-M mentioned it:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/65580-here-s-wwdc-recap-thread-2.html#post684482
> 
> ...


Oh, then if chas_m said it, then it must be true  
PS. I love my 32Gb iPod Touch


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Unfortunately the Apple store confirms: 8 or 16 only...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

DDKD726 said:


> Wishful thinking Chas_M !!! Personally i was hoping for a 64 gig device by the end of the year, but I doubt that will happen now...


Sorry gang! I misheard it. He said "between $199 and $399" (this has since been confirmed in the video) and since he specifically mentioned $199 = 8GB and $299 = 16GB I sorta "filled in the blank" when I heard $399. My bad.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

chas_m said:


> Sorry gang! I misheard it. He said "between $199 and $399" (this has since been confirmed in the video) and since he specifically mentioned $199 = 8GB and $299 = 16GB I sorta "filled in the blank" when I heard $399. My bad.


Yeah I just watched the keynote. YOU TEASED ME!! tptptptp


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Chas, respect for providing the blow by blow. Definitely interesting reading. I also thought there would be more Mac content in the keynote...oh well.


----------

